# Pain after egg collection - mayb TMI!



## Rayofsunshine (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi all 

I had egg collection yesterday and wondered if what I experienced last night was normal! I've experienced severe shooting pains in my bottom and when I pass light wind it's agony! I've topped up on paracetamol and the pain has eased a little! 

Also I'm hating cyclogest! I'm wondering if I'm having an adverse reaction to them? 

I'm guna call my clinic soon for advise!


----------



## Hope2bmammy (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Ray. Sorry o hear you're suffering. I didn't have shooting pains in bum but passing wind was painful for a while. Did you do cyclogest by back door or front? What reaction are you having? Don't panic. It's a rough procedure and does take it's toll but you will start to feel better today. Sending you   xx


----------



## Rayofsunshine (Jul 28, 2013)

Thx hope, they have advised I have to do back door for now! It's the shooting  pains and trapped wind that are causing me the most pain! Do u ow how long u have to take them for? X


----------



## Hope2bmammy (Jun 18, 2013)

I was prescribed 45 400mg pessaries but they have me taking 2 a day. I think you need to keep taking them a few weeks into pg. Feel better Hun xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Rayofsunshine, sorry you're feeling rough! I had the same problem after EC, all the pain was in my bum and it really confused me! It went away after a few days. Everyone seems to have a different prescription for Cyclogest; some have it prescribed for 12 weeks! I only had 15 days' worth though, it took me up to 4 days after my BFP.


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Rayofsunshine, sorry you're in so much pain. You know you can take codeine with the paracetamol for an extra boost of pain relief if you need to? xx


----------



## flowerfaery (Apr 26, 2012)

If you had opiates at egg collection then this can cause terrible constipation for a lot of people and may well be painful.  Codeine is also a weak opiate and can cause the same problem.  It may be worth trying a softening laxative such as fibogel or lactulose (movicol is more effective if you ask your GP for a prescription) until normal service is resumed, so to speak.
Hope you're feeling better soon.
Flower


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi not my boards anymore but saw your post and wanted to reassure you.  I got high egg yeilds 24 and was a complete mess after ec. I couldn't walk properly,  dh had to lift my legs onto the bed so I could lie down, he had to lift and hold me to go to the toilet and despite the agonising pain I lost the sensation of needing the toilet for months.  I have a very high pain threshold Dr really laid the law down that I didn't complain during injections and risked my health.  However it was agony my SIL openly says she was in a far better state after her 3 cesareans. Oh and cyclogest made me horrendously constipated.  Hope you're feeling better today I would call the clinic but just wanted you to know particularly with high egg yeilds it isn't the minor surgery it is made out to be.  Good luck x x


----------

